# Keeping mud tools clean while working



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes...Keeping both the mud and the tools clean is a necessary PIA.

As I'm working, I keep a 5 gal bucket of water that I throw temporary unused tools in to keep wet (like scooping spoon, mixer, not presently used blades).

Try to keep the mud bucket neat/ clean and covered.

Yes, I wash the pan if it gets crappy, but if I put it down for a bit, I cover it with a wet towel.

No great secrets.....:wink2:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Sure nicer in good weather to hit everything with a garden hose.....


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

For me, if enough mud dries to affect tooling, it usually aligns with a stopping point or break so I can wash. But to prolong the drying, nothing better than hearing that metal on metal scraping to keep the tools clean and the pan mud in more of a "blob" rather than spread out thin. I always think of an executioner sharpening his swords


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

dtbingle said:


> Maybe I'm searching for the wrong terms, but can't find much on this topic.
> 
> How do you keep your mud tools clean while working? How often do you clean them? What about at the end of the day?
> 
> Every now and then when I have to do some drywall work around the house, the cleanup is painful. Takes 10 min to put on a coat in a small area, then 15 min to clean and dry the mixer, mud pan, and knives. Not to mention I use about 100 gallons of water in my utility sink washing everything out.


Here is how I do it. I normally use either Easy Sand or Durabond, both of which are powders that need to be mixed. Instead of mixing in the mud pan, I get a stainless steel or plastic rounded bottom bowl and use a cupped rubber spatula to mix the powder with. I mix the powder just like mixing flour with water. When the mixture is smooth and the right thickness, I scrape it out of the bowl with the spatula, which gets virtually all of it, and into the mud pan.

Sometimes I will take a green Scotch Brite scouring pad to clean the bowl out under running water just after I put the mix into the mud pan, but if I am using a fast hardening 20 minute powder, I go do my spackling, then come back to the sink and clean and rinse everything off with the Scotch Brite pad.

siffleur


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

siffleur said:


> Here is how I do it. I normally use either Easy Sand or Durabond, both of which are powders that need to be mixed. Instead of mixing in the mud pan, I get a stainless steel or plastic rounded bottom bowl and use a cupped rubber spatula to mix the powder with. I mix the powder just like mixing flour with water. When the mixture is smooth and the right thickness, I scrape it out of the bowl with the spatula, which gets virtually all of it, and into the mud pan.
> 
> Sometimes I will take a green Scotch Brite scouring pad to clean the bowl out under running water just after I put the mix into the mud pan, but if I am using a fast hardening 20 minute powder, I go do my spackling, then come back to the sink and clean and rinse everything off with the Scotch Brite pad.
> 
> siffleur


I tried that nice rounded mixing bowl...cleans easy..but my wife caught me.:sad:

(Maybe I should not have used her favorite salad bowl.)


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Virtually all of my work is from a blue lid 5 gal bucket. If small job I would buy the smaller bucket.

But the only the only thing I do different from above is I use a hawk instead of a mud pan. Every time I reload my knife I first clean it on one of the three other edges. If that mud has not been contaminated I return it to the center batch. If contaminated (it picked up something I don't want to use) I leave it and rotate to cleaning on one of the other edges. The hawk (easy google) takes a little practice but for me makes the job easier.

Bud


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I tried that nice rounded mixing bowl...cleans easy..but my wife caught me.


I bought my own. A cheapy from Amazon. It’s a tool.
I’ve appropriated other kitchen tools (a turkey baster is handy) then just told the wife to replace it. 
But I’ve learned that it is usually less expensive for me to do my own shopping.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I just keep a couple 5 gal buckets of water about half full or so. Normally spin the excess mud off the mixer, then dunk it into the water and lean the whole thing in a corner. If I need it again I just spin the water off and back in the mud it goes. A little water doesn't hurt anything. I wash it when I'm done for the day.

In the other bucket I keep a long handle scrub brush with stiff bristles. I can scrub my knife or pan as needed. They don't have to be spotless if you're not done, I sometimes even leave them sit in the water for a break or lunch. When you're ready just shake the water off and they're ready to go again. I clean it all up good when I finish for the day. Even dried mud will soak and scrub off, the thicker it is the harder it gets. Always nice when you can clean up with a garden hose outside, the stiff bristle brush really speeds things up, warm water is a plus if you can get it.

After you put a coat on and let it dry, but *before* you start the next coat, take the time to use a wide knife and scrape everything down to knock the chunks off. When you're done scraping, sweep around the walls and ledges or vac up the mess. Keeping the hard chunks from getting into your fresh coat will make it a lot easier to lay nice smooth finish passes.

Keep the mud bucket clean and the lid at least pushed on snug. I leave my mud scoop in the bucket until I'm done for the day. Also keep a dry 4" knife handy to scrape my knives or the pan over the trash can as needed. I try to never put mud back in the bucket, scoop out only what I think I'll need, when I'm done I'll walk around looking for a place to use it up or scrape the leftover in the trash.


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for the insight all. As Mtn Remodel mentioned, it's a necessary PITA with no magic tricks. Seems like we all have similar processes with slight variations.

Currently working to skim coat my very small bathroom and at wits end with the mudding process over damaged drywall after the wallpaper has come down. Not enough room in there for multiple buckets, trash can, extra mud, etc. Basically only have my step stool in there and with mud pan in hand. And then run across the house to the garage to refill the mud pan haha.


----------

